# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد

## -AnTiQuE-

سلام دوستان عزیز،انشاا... حال همتون خوب باشه

دوستان من خودم دیپلم تجربی دارم،آیا الان امکانش هست که ترمیم معدل بدم؟من کاری به مصوبه کنکور 1402ندارم و در حالت کلی میخام بدونم که آیا امکان ترمیم معدل هست یا نه؟کارت پایان خدمت هم دارم

----------

